

Protecting Your GNU Linux System from Dropbox  - rdl
https://grepular.com/Protecting_Your_GNU_Linux_System_from_Dropbox

======
rdl
I'm not sure if running dropbox traffic through Tor, at this presents as an
option about 3/4 of the way through, is "friendly" to the Tor network as it
currently stands. If my goal were merely to protect my IP from being disclosed
to Dropbox, I'd probably just use a VPN.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I think your idea of what traffic is friendly to Tor is too limited. Traffic
like this improves the anonymity supplied to users of Tor who need it most.
The more traffic runs over the Tor network the better.

Also, on <https://www.torproject.org/about/torusers.html.en> it specifically
talks about using Tor for the single purpose of concealing your IP address for
privacy reasons.

